

Why Sublevel? The project specs - lucianmarin
http://lucianmarin.com/archive/sublevel.html

======
comex
Don't takes this as excessively negative, but -

> No JavaScript. Sublevel works with JavaScript disabled.

Flipside is that it doesn't support any nice JavaScript features such as live
updating...

> Sublevel is using design hacks to improve performance.

Huh?

> Different than Twitter. Sublevel is not a clone of Twitter like App.net
> neither trying to reinvent the wheel. There's no character limit, Sublevel
> is limited by design only.

Is "Twitter with threading and no character limit" so much less cloney than
"Twitter with a higher character limit, and theoretically a common platform
for different apps and use cases"?

> No API. Sublevel doesn't need an API, just better web browsers. Instead of
> an API, Sublevel will try to have an open database.

What's the difference between an open database and an API?

In response to "better web browsers", why should I have to use the UI you
designed, rather than having a number of options to choose from, depending on
taste? Even Twitter, as much as it's cracked down on them in recent years,
still has a large selection of clients for different browsers.

